# dvb-t usb stick kanal suche scan debian



## Shooter2k (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum, 
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem DVB-T Stick unter Debian lenny linux.

Ich habe Ihn nach folgender Anleitung eingerichtet:
http://www.johannes-bauer.com/dvbt/

*Firmware runtergeladen, eingerichtet, wird erkannt und läuft wohl..Auszug "dmesg":*


usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
dvb-usb: found a 'WideView WT-220U PenType Receiver (Typhoon/Freecom)' in warm state.
dvb-usb: will use the device's hardware PID filter (table count: 15).
DVB: registering new adapter (WideView WT-220U PenType Receiver (Typhoon/Freecom)).
DVB: registering frontend 0 (WideView USB DVB-T)...
input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input4
dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 300 msecs.
dvb-usb: WideView WT-220U PenType Receiver (Typhoon/Freecom) successfully initialized and connected.
usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dtt200u
dvb-usb: recv bulk message failed: -110
Linux video capture interface: v2.00
saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.
saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.
saa7146: register extension 'budget_av'.
saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb'.
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back


*lsusb sagt folgendes*:
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 14aa:0221 AVerMedia (again) or C&E AVermedia DVBT Tuner Dongle
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

* Und tail -f /var/log/messages gibt: *

Feb 25 10:26:01 box kernel: DVB: registering frontend 0 (WideView USB DVB-T)...
Feb 25 10:26:01 box kernel: input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input4
Feb 25 10:26:01 box kernel: dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 300 msecs.
Feb 25 10:26:01 box kernel: dvb-usb: WideView WT-220U PenType Receiver (Typhoon/Freecom) successfully initialized and connected.
Feb 25 10:26:01 box kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dtt200u
Feb 25 10:28:51 box kernel: Linux video capture interface: v2.00
Feb 25 10:28:52 box kernel: saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.
Feb 25 10:28:52 box kernel: saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.
Feb 25 10:28:52 box kernel: saa7146: register extension 'budget_av'.
Feb 25 10:28:52 box kernel: saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb'.


*Wenn ich nun einen Scan starte mit "scanaid" oder mit w_scan, dann bekommt er auch ein Signal.. log:*

538000:
546000: signal ok (I999B8C999D999M999T999G999Y999)
554000:
562000:
570000: signal ok (I999B8C999D999M999T999G999Y999)
578000:


*Wenn er dann versucht den Kanal zu tunen, dann kommt folgendes:*

Info: filter timeout pid 0x0010
tune to: :754000:I999B8C999D999M999T999G999Y999:T:27500:
Info: filter timeout pid 0x0011
Info: filter timeout pid 0x0000
Info: filter timeout pid 0x0010
dumping lists (0 services)
Done.

*Es werden keine Channels in die channel.conf geschrieben.*

Ich habe schon sämtliche Seiten durchforstet aber keine Abhilfe gefunden.
Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Zu "*Info: filter timeout pid 0x0000*" ist nicht viel zu finden. 

Danke

gruß
Henry


----------



## Shooter2k (28. Februar 2008)

Hat sich erledigt. Der Stick läuft nicht auf USB 1.0 sondern nur ab USB 2.0. Jetzt gehts wunderbar...


----------

